# thin ends /lead hairs update



## your hair is your glory (Sep 16, 2010)

i am a true believer of lead hairs . thanks to chicorro and others who encouraged me to wait it out instead of chopping it off.  i will be adding a better update pic later so it will be easier to tell. it filled in alot


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 16, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG This is exactly the kind of encouragement I needed to see for my fine (albeit healthy) ends!  Soooo beautiful!  Thank you!

Reggie please :blush3:


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 16, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 16, 2010)

This is so timely. Even though I won't be texlaxing until Jan (if I don't transition) I was so tempted today to lop off the un-even ends even though I know my hair grows more quickly on the left side.

Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

Bigmommah said:


> This is so timely. Even though I won't be texlaxing until Jan (if I don't transition) I was so tempted today to lop off the un-even ends even though I know my hair grows more quickly on the left side.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this!



Ditto! I was ready and prepared to trim after my relaxer even though I kept saying that I wouldn't. If they're healthy and not split, I won't be cutting anymore! Thanks!


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks! you can do it to. i wore lots of conditioner buns.





hard to tell but there is a tiny bit of growth. i believe thats my waist line, it is clearly touching. in april it was a little above.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 16, 2010)

Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!! But how you gonna come up in here with that gorgeous mane with no specs?? LOL natural, relaxed, regi, beginning of journey?? LOL


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 16, 2010)

this is right on time. I never cut mine either and in time, they catch up to each other. God knows if I kept trimming it would take forever and  a day


----------



## tenderheaded (Sep 16, 2010)

So many people shout cut whenever hair is just uneven, not damaged or split. Your hair filled in nicely. There have been a few others over the years to post the same proof, but still some want to cut.

Your hair looks great!!!


----------



## Minty (Sep 16, 2010)

that is spectacular patience, I would have trimmed trimmed trimmed. Maybe I'll wait a bit before I cut now.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 16, 2010)

That is amazing! I will think twice before I trim any thinness off next time.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 16, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!! But how you gonna come up in here with that gorgeous mane with no specs?? LOL natural, relaxed, regi, beginning of journey?? LOL


i am natural, last relaxer in 1995. i am in the hip length challenge. had a major setback in 08. i mostly bun i use suave conditioner and i dont rinse all out. just started aloe vera gel.   the latch style was helpful. i wet it down before manipulating , conditioner or water.  sometimes i seal with blue magic cocunut oil.  i LOVE it by leaving it alone. i plan to be back in buns the next few days.  ive been known to wear hats to keep from bothering it.  just spray it down and put a hat on it


----------



## LayneJ (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, what a timely post. I have the same issue and I've been debating whether or not to straighten in December so I can trim off my ends (about 3 inches). The hairs are healthy, but they make my (straightened) hair look so bad in pics. 

Thanks for sharing, OP! Your hair is lovely!


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 17, 2010)

Beautiful progress.  I'm staying right there with you in the Lead Hairs Club.  to perpetually perfect blunt ends, .


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, now I'm mad I always let my stylist talk me into trimming. Your hair looks gorg. Do you straighten when you wear buns?


----------



## Tiye (Sep 17, 2010)

Beautiful hair. 

I've believed in the phenom for years. I didn't realize they had a name though. Actually I forgot I believed in them and trimmed twice this summer. Oh well I'll be PS'ing through the winter and I'll make up for it then.


----------



## Quailbird (Sep 17, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful! I too have problems with the lead hairs and I decided not to cut as well. Maybe by December when I plan to flat iron, they'll be caught up. If not, I still won't cut, but you know, I'm hopeful.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you for this post.  Your hair is beautiful.  I also read Chicoro's book and was made a believer of lead hairs.  I have not trimmed my hair in a year and just conduct S/D on split ends. I photograph my hair so that I can identify the lead hairs.  I will photograph again in December to look at the progress and note how my hair is growing to catch up with the lead hairs.


----------



## che1219 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, I'm glad you didn't trim.  Your hair looks great, nice and full.  I am glad you started this thread, I see so many people with otherwise healthy hair with no splits, cut the lead hairs to even it up with the rest of the hair.  Especially if you are protective styling you may as well leave it alone and wait for the rest of the hair to catch up.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you for this! I did a mini-trim and I've been tempted to cut more, but I think I'll wait it out.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 17, 2010)

Girl you betta PREACH! I won't be pursuing a blunt hemline until I am WL+


----------



## ChocoKitty (Sep 17, 2010)

THANK YOU! I have not worn my hair straightened for over a month. The last time I straightened my ends were full. Recently when I attempted to straighten it looked the back of my head was look kinda like  "W" when it's usually  "V". I was beginning to think I needed to completely give up on my wash n gos again. But I'm gonna hold out hope and just believe that I got some lead hairs in action. I know my hair is/has not been damaged.


----------



## geejay (Sep 17, 2010)

Very interesting. So glad you posted!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting! As the others said-very timely. I was looking at my ends recently and wondering if I should trim them to even them (they aren't damaged-just thin). Now I think I will wait for a full trim to give the other hair a chance to catch up to the lead hairs.

OP-beatiful head of hair by the way!


----------



## freecurl (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you. I wish I would have read this thread in 8 months ago. I believed I lost tons of progress due to stylist trying to "even out" my hair.


----------



## krissyprissy (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! I have a problem with trimming right now because of my ends. I'm obsessed with thick ends and my length has suffered because of this.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow! Thanks OP, I have been mini trimming, dusting, ect., ect...  and, now I feel encouraged to be a little more patient.  Your hair looks great!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Sep 17, 2010)

Question OP - did you dust at all, s&d method, or just completely leave it alone?


----------



## SimJam (Sep 17, 2010)

wow awesome hair. nvr heard abt lead hairs before.

Not sure if u mentioned it and I missed it but how long did it take for the rest of your hair to catch up?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm hating myself right now ....i trimmed all mine off a few months ago...so....yeah.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, nice hair OP!
I've always believed in the theory of "lead hairs" and now I have legit proof that it's real! 
Also, where can I find a copy of "Chicorro's Book?" I've heard all the rave about it and i'd like to check it out ASAP


----------



## PPGbubbles (Sep 17, 2010)

Geezzzz! this is trully inspirational...I will really stick to the S&D method only


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 17, 2010)

OP, your hair is beautiful!  Thank you so much for posting this.  I cut off 2 inches earlier this year, but most of that was damage that I was tired of hanging on to.  My progress pics from my last relaxer 2 weeks ago look like I had serious breakage even though I know my ends are healthy and not breaking.

Because of this thread, I won't be trimming again until next summer (maybe).  I'm just going to wait it out and let my hair even out on its own.


----------



## gadgetdiva (Sep 17, 2010)

You have made a believer out of me! I was looking at my ends thinking I needed to trim...I trim a lot. Well I am hiding my scissors from myself! No more snipping... my ends are good now and I am going to let the rest of my hair catch up.
Your hair is awesome!


----------



## Qualitee (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats OP! Ive always been a believer in letting your hair catch up because the same thing happened to me. I didnt trim and my hair grew back in just fine


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for this.

I didn't want to cut my see-through ends, and now I'm glad I didn't.  

My hair has thickened as well, allllll the way down to the ends.  I trimmed a tad here and there, but not the major BIG CHOP everyone kept pushing at me.  "Cut them Cut them Cut them!!!" is a big thing around here.  My remaining ends were also healthy, so it felt ridiculous to keep cutting those hairs when they would just keep growing back the same way.

Lead hairs.  You've got to give them time to catch-up.  I co-washed and wetbunned, just started using vaseline, and my ends are sooo much better.  You really have to do what's right for _your _hair...


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 18, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Question OP - did you dust at all, s&d method, or just completely leave it alone?


 
i just left it alone.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 18, 2010)

SimJam said:


> wow awesome hair. nvr heard abt lead hairs before.
> 
> Not sure if u mentioned it and I missed it but how long did it take for the rest of your hair to catch up?


 
started in april. so about 5 months of progress


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 18, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> Wow, nice hair OP!
> I've always believed in the theory of "lead hairs" and now I have legit proof that it's real!
> Also, where can I find a copy of "Chicorro's Book?" I've heard all the rave about it and i'd like to check it out ASAP


 
i believe the book is available at amazon.com


----------



## LayneJ (Sep 18, 2010)

Qualitee said:


> Congrats OP! Ive always been a believer in letting your hair catch up because the same thing happened to me. I didnt trim and my hair grew back in just fine


 
Wow! Your hair looks great. 

This is a great thread.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 18, 2010)

wow qualitee! great pics.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow... Amazing growth


----------



## Aggie (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome encouragement. Thanks for posting.


----------



## prospurr4 (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome progress and beautiful hair!  

I don't mess with my lead hairs, ever since I read what Chicoro said about them.  I may do a tiny trim, but for the most part, I allow the rest of the hair to catch up...and it always does.  I'm not concerned about what my hemline looks like in the meantime, because I basically wear only two styles right now...bun/updos and spiral sets...both hide my ends.  

When I reach my final goal (either WL or HL), I will do a U-shaped cut.


----------



## belldandy (Sep 20, 2010)

right on time...if my hair catches up with my lead hairs...i will faint!


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 20, 2010)

LayneJ said:


> Wow, what a timely post. I have the same issue and I've been debating whether or not to straighten in December so I can trim off my ends (about 3 inches). The hairs are healthy, but they make my (straightened) hair look so bad in pics.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, OP! Your hair is lovely!


 
what i did was, if my hair was straightened i would wear it up in a mid high pony. it blended well.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 20, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> Wow, now I'm mad I always let my stylist talk me into trimming. Your hair looks gorg. Do you straighten when you wear buns?


 
if i straighten for a bun it will be to wear the "pentecostal poufs" and i will only press the edges and blow dry the rest. i mostly wear damp buns .


----------



## TaraDyan (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you soooooo much for this post, OP. Now I only regret whacking off 2" of my hair earlier this month. I should have just let it all "catch up". 

I will wait it out from now on.

ETA:  your hair is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## cutenss (Sep 20, 2010)

I am glad I read this too.  I was just looking a pic that I posted in the CO challenge.  I was thinking that my ends needed to be trimmed.  I am going to wait too.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Oct 31, 2010)

I read this just in time? I have been doing the mskibibi wig method and I will be taking my hair down this weekend and was going to cut any uneven ends...now I will wait. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Qtee (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow..great info..I will leave my ends alone (4 now)..


----------



## Urban (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. You've just demonstrated logic in pictures!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 4, 2010)

Gotta love those lead hairs!!!


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 18, 2010)

Great thread.  Thank you OP


----------



## amwcah (Nov 18, 2010)

Very inspiring thread.  Thank you for posting!


----------



## baddison (Nov 18, 2010)

inspiring thread.  I was considering cutting my "lead" hairs (...see them in my signature pic?...) at the end of the year with my last touchup.

Can someone please post the original LEAD HAIRS thread by Chicoro that's been refernced by original poster?  Thanks.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I think I have some lead hairs right now at APL. It makes the ends of the back section of my hair look somewhat thin if it's straightened out, but now I am encouraged to be patient to let it grow out and fill in those thin areas.


----------



## Ediese (Nov 19, 2010)

You guys are having amazing progress! Now I'm regretting get rid of my ends. :-( I got 3" trimmed, and I'm planning to get rid of another 3". I don't know what's going on with my hair. I'm getting indecisive and bored with it.


----------



## halocj (Nov 21, 2010)

Ediese said:


> You guys are having amazing progress! Now I'm regretting get rid of my ends. :-( I got 3" trimmed, and I'm planning to get rid of another 3". I don't know what's going on with my hair. I'm getting indecisive and bored with it.



ediese just dont cut anymore of it. i believe it will fill in.


----------



## MsKibibi (Jan 12, 2011)

I sure wish I read this thread before I cut 9" over the course of last year lol.  Oh well.  I cut another 1" this week but will make a serious effort to stop cutting for the rest of the year and see if I'm experiencing "lead hair."


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh boy, my lead hairs bother the heck out of me but this is making me reconsider trimming.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 12, 2011)

congrats! i love when people leave their lead hairs. it will be rewarding in the end. ♥


----------



## your hair is your glory (Jan 25, 2011)

hey ladies , proof photos coming this week.  got my computer fixed, yeah!!!!


----------



## cmbodley (Jan 25, 2011)

Great progress, looking good!


----------



## brownbean96 (Jan 30, 2011)

Great thread


----------



## kblc06 (Jan 30, 2011)

I knew that this is what was happening to my hair last month, but tell me why I cut almost 2" off anyway.  Well I light flat-ironed my hair and is much thicker and close to the same length as it was when I cut.  If I had kept those inches my hair would be practically WL by now  - I need quit being so impatient


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks again op!


----------



## havilland (Mar 22, 2011)

OP YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!

I too truly believe in lead hairs. I always wait before I trim. 

I will baby my hair and stay away from heat, take pics and see how my hair progresses.

Pics are key ladies!  If you compare monthly photos, your hair should start to look thicker, not thinner. 

Last year I had to do a big trim because of thin ends that were actually getting thinner.  Each month my ends looked thinner and thinner til I finally trimmed.  

This year I hve lead hairs. In pictures I can see They are getting fuller every month.


----------



## Bnster (Mar 22, 2011)

havilland



havilland said:


> OP YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!
> 
> I too truly believe in lead hairs. I always wait before I trim.
> 
> ...



If you can pls post pics and OP thanks for the encouragement!  Very impressive!


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 22, 2011)

Subscribing


----------



## havilland (Mar 22, 2011)

Bnster said:


> @havilland
> 
> 
> 
> If you can pls post pics and OP thanks for the encouragement! Very impressive!


 
*here is january 2010*. my ends were thin and not healthy. they looked healthy when flat ironed.




this is my hair air dried with shrinkage in *january 2010*. you can see my ends were see through. 




*this is March 2010* - here you can see how the ends thinned over time. even with no heat and deep conditioning weekly. they still needed to be cut.




this is after i cut the ends off in *april 2010*




here is my hair air dried in *april 2010* AFTER the cut.




this is my *hair in january 2011* --- you can barely see my lead hairs starting. i cut my hair into a u shape. the V is back. 




this is ---*january 2011* after i air dried in twists




hopefull you can see how my lead hairs are starting to creep down my back. they start to form a V. i dust them to keep them healthy.  they aren't that bad YET. 
however, the difference is VERY CLEAR from when my ends were thin this same time last year. HTH


----------



## Softerlove (Mar 22, 2011)

Subscribing!  

i have the same issue, and while my hair stylist wants me to cut them, I always believed that doing so would slow my progress.  So the goal is to protect them until everything fills in.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 22, 2011)

I will come back to update after I do a length check next week...Team Lead Hairs!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I cut an inch.
Then my stylist cut 2 more.

I'm hoping for your results, havilland, your hair looks gorge.


----------



## TKay45 (Mar 23, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm hating myself right now ....i trimmed all mine off a few months ago...so....yeah.


 

I feel ya. I did the same thing last month because of my thin ends. Now after seeing this I could put my own foot up my behind.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Mar 23, 2011)

subscribing...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, this is making me reconsider my trims.


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 23, 2011)

ihad a long tail of hair growing awhile back and the lady cut it  iwish she would have left it alone! you couldn't even tell if it were inna ponytail but when iwore my hair down it looked like a "hair piece"  my auntie thought so anyway.. 

my hair grows much faster in the back. the left side of my hair had FINALLY caught up with my right side  

wet bunning and conditioning weekly really helped ithink


----------



## Ediese (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting! I wish I had listened when someone told me the same thing. My before pic looked similar to yours. I hacked off about 6". lol


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 23, 2011)

This is a good post.  I am now working my way back from 4 years of shedding.  At this point I would have to shave my head so I am making sure I have no splits and will be patient for the very looooooong journey.  I still have the lead hair thing and very pronounced layers because of the different growth speeds of my head.  
  So thank you to the OP.  I won't feel so all alone in this sea of beautiful thick hemlines on this site


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 23, 2011)

more stories please!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 23, 2011)

Janet' said:


> I will come back to update after I do a length check next week..*.Team Lead Hairs!!!*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^I'm trying to tell you...


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2011)

For some reason, I always find myself laughing whenever I come across the term "team lead hairs" 

To make a long, boring story short - my main computer needs a new heatsink fan and haven't gotten around to changing it out.  Nearly all my pics are on that pc......sigh.

Anyway, on to the juicy bits.  Here's a leading hair 4 month update w/comparison pics from December, 2010 vs. April, 2011 (did a 1/4 inch dusting/trim/whatever).








 (December, 2010)





 (April, 2011)


I can see the difference as more hair starts to fill in.  My plan is to go til the end of the summer to see how much more my crown will catch up (most of it is WL but got some stragglers) and go from there.


----------



## Lita (Apr 26, 2011)

LynnieB said:


> For some reason, I always find myself laughing whenever I come across the term "team lead hairs"
> 
> To make a long, boring story short - my main computer needs a new heatsink fan and haven't gotten around to changing it out.  Nearly all my pics are on that pc......sigh.
> 
> ...



LynnieB Your hair is still very pretty...Cant wait to see it at the end of summer....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2011)

So is yours Lita!  We'll keep up the good fight 

HHG to you!!


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Apr 26, 2011)

I was just thinking of snipping some this weekend, I guess I'll wait.  Thanks OP.


----------



## Lita (Apr 26, 2011)

LynnieB said:


> So is yours Lita!  We'll keep up the good fight
> 
> HHG to you!!



LynnieB Thank you! Yes we both will keep up the good fight,,,,




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2011)

LynnieB Your hair is LOVELY and I know the update will be wonderful!!


----------



## IMFOCSD (May 28, 2011)

Bumping....very inspirational thread.


----------



## Softerlove (May 28, 2011)

MrsSmitty77 said:


> I was just thinking of snipping some this weekend, I guess I'll wait.  Thanks OP.



Yeppers!  These threads always come at a good, hair saving time.....puts the scissors down and continues DC

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Kurlee (May 28, 2011)

i believe in it. As long as they are not split, the rest of the hair will "catch up".  I'm so glad that I did not trim mine.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (May 28, 2011)

I chopped and it still looks like I have lead hairs . I'm pissed because from the front my hair looks super blunt cut and to me it looks kinda of unnatural and icky lol. I can't wait for some unevenness to grow in lol.


----------



## prospurr4 (May 28, 2011)

I am so excited to see some lead hairs finally touching my waist, so I'm definately leaving them alone.  Thin ends aren't an issue for me, anyway, since my hair is NEVER totally straight, not even to check length.


----------



## Raine054 (May 29, 2011)

Great thread OP. 

I think hair should only be trimmed when the ends are split. I for one am not going to trim (only doing search&destroy) until I've reached my goal of full tailbone length.


----------



## jenaccess (Jul 10, 2011)

OH how I wish that I could have seen this thread when I first started my hair journey.
Since Jan 2010 I have cut off 12" plus of hair. 
My hair in the back is a different texture than the rest of my hair alot finer. I have been bunning 95% of the time with a sew in in the middle back were the breakage occurs. Now the middle back has caught up and passed the rest of my hair.
I hope tp be FBSL in Dec. 2011. No more major cutting just dusting.

Thank you my LHCF sisters, jenaccess


----------



## Victorian (Jul 10, 2011)

Glad I saw this thread.  I like blunt ends.  I've been wearing my hair straight most of the time for the last couple years, so I've been especially sensitive to unevenness.

I've been trying to give my hair a break from the heat recently, going a few weeks with no straightening (or dusting/trimming).  I'll probably be mostly wet bunning for the rest of the summer, so I know whenever I go back to straightening I can expect to see lead hairs peeking out.  I'll have to resist the urge to snip...


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 10, 2011)

do any of u have issues with tangles?  My lead hairs tend to tangle and i;m getting tempted to just cut them off.


----------



## keepithealthy (Jul 10, 2011)

OP thanks for sharing. I haven't had problems with this but if I do there will be no snipping for me.


----------



## mieshashair (Jul 10, 2011)

your hair is your glory said:


> i am a true believer of lead hairs . thanks to chicorro and others who encouraged me to wait it out instead of chopping it off.  i will be adding a better update pic later so it will be easier to tell. it filled in alot



Please tell me what u did to save Ur hair n thicken Ur ends... I hv that problem


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...37833.10824.100000879769055&type=1&permPage=1 
This pic is from august. It looks shorter but it isnt  still filling in. I gotta find that pink shirt.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 3, 2011)

Wrong pic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh. Right pic. Clink link. Lol.   Darn tablet


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 3, 2011)

I think you may have your privacy settings to where only your friends can see it because I can't access it.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a great listing. I have noticed that my hair grows faster on the right in the front. The meddle has a lot of shrinkage but is longer than I thought. I haven't cut a thing . I will wait it out also. Thanks a lot guys. You are all some wonder ladies!!!


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.128681583837833.10824.100000879769055&l=1b4eedc0b7&type=1 

Can u see it now?


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 3, 2011)

^ ur hair is beautiful


----------



## ericajoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Omg, this is a revelation to me! I haven't read Chicoro's book yet so didn't know about 'lead hairs.' I always thought if my hair was uneven on the ends, that meant some of it was breaking and it needed a trim.  Laws a mercy! Thank you all for this.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone else have progress pics


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 6, 2011)

your hair is amazing!


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....248701035169220.63027.100000879769055&type=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...69220.63027.100000879769055&type=1&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...69220.63027.100000879769055&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 6, 2011)

Never cut anything.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 6, 2011)

Sub For Later.


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 6, 2011)

my mom taught me about hair "catching up" years ago (even on opposite sides) but this thread really help to drive it home...


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow. Wish I had known before I chainsaw massacred the left side of my mane 
See... this is why I joined LHCF. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 6, 2011)

Lol at chainsaw massacre.  Also I was saying I never cut anything while on this challenge


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm for team no cutting!!!


----------



## Jharianna (Sep 7, 2011)

Your hair is gorgeous inspiration! On a side note, I knew you were an Apostolic sister from that pic. Don't know how, just a hunch from that jean skirt (this from a fellow Apostolic)!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for this thread, earlier this year I cut my lead hairs because that is what my old stylist said you should do...this picture was taken the other day and I was like ummpphhh I want all of it, to think I could have been further along...blasted pros....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Sep 15, 2011)

All of the above said to say that I am going to see what my lead hairs do, I will be back in the thread at the end of the year with an update!!!  HHG!!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Sep 15, 2011)

Very helpful post because I have a lot of lead hairs which I just chop off...


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 15, 2011)

your hair is your glory said:


> i am a true believer of lead hairs . thanks to chicorro and others who encouraged me to wait it out instead of chopping it off.  i will be adding a better update pic later so it will be easier to tell. it filled in alot



Beautiful!!!

I also took Chicoro's advice and left lead hairs alone. It took months, but the rest of my hair finally caught up with the lead hairs. So glad I didn't cut away my progress.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2011)

I started my HHJ in 2010 and went a year without a trim/cut. I had all my leads cut about a month ago. Now that I've got a good cut, a healthy starting point, I will allow any additional lead hairs to grow rather than cutting them.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 16, 2011)

@*your hair is your glory* you are featured on Curly Nikki. Well your thread anyway
http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/09/chicoros-lead-hair-theory.html


----------



## HauteHippie (Sep 16, 2011)

Your hair looks so lush and lovely! You just convinced me not to trim my scragglers... again.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 29, 2011)

Anybody got update pics


----------



## kupenda (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh how pretty. I hope to be taking super gorgeous pics like yours in the next few years. Prettyprettypretty


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Jan 22, 2012)

bumping...


----------



## NJoy (Jan 22, 2012)

A'ight.  Trimming Wednesday instead of cutting.  Awesome post!


----------



## candy626 (Feb 27, 2012)

Definitely needed to see this. Because my hair grows unevenly at bsl, my hair is at a point where it starting to look really thin on the ends again, because part of it is at bottom of the bra strap, some is at bsb, other strands at the top of the bra strap. 

I have been dusting splits when I see them but I have not been evening out my hair, because in the past I just felt like within a few months my hair would always grow back out unevenly. 

Really going to try and hold off..


----------

